

Six weeks since launch: revenue, customers, successes, and lessons - nailer
https://certsimple.com/blog/six-weeks-in

======
nailer
Hi there! Author & CertSimple founder here. If there's anything else you'd
like to know that's not covered give me a shout here and I'll try my best to
answer.

Revenue is Mar 16 -> today, as taken from our Stripe account.

